

DeepPi Project Bringing Deep Learning to the Raspberry Pi - teachtherobot
http://www.deeppi.com

======
dang
This will make a great HN story when it is more than just a landing page.
Please post it then.

~~~
teachtherobot
Thanks for the guidance. We're excited about making this actually work.

